#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Australia & New Zealand Travel Forum >  >  Why 95% of Australia is Empty

## David48atTD

Not related, but a fun fact that in Australia there are 48 million kangaroos and in Uruguay  there are 3,457,480 inhabitants, so if kangaroos decide to invade  Uruguay, each Uruguayan will have to fight 14 kangaroos.

----------


## cyrille

Let me guess - it's hot, dry and infertile.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

There - 30 minutes gained (they're finite - there's doubtless a yt video about it) 

Greens anticipated.  :Very Happy:

----------


## VocalNeal

> so if kangaroos decide to invade Uruguay, each Uruguayan will have to fight 14 kangaroos.


I've got two words for the Aussie kangaroos. Fray Bentos. That'll scare them away.

FrayBentos (Spanish pronunciation: [fɾaj ˈbentos]) is the capital city of the Río Negro Department, in south-western Uruguay, at the Argentina-Uruguay border, near the Argentine city of Gualeguaychú.Its port on the Uruguay River is one of the nation's most important harbours.

----------


## cyrille

'Why 95% of Australians are Empty'

Now that I'd watch.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Not related, but a fun fact that in Australia there are 48 million kangaroos and in Uruguay there are 3,457,480 inhabitants, so if kangaroos decide to invade Uruguay, each Uruguayan will have to fight 14 kangaroos.


All at the same time? or individually? 'cause it makes a difference in the kangaroo fighting game. 
Plus it is important to take into account  that the Uruguayans would have automatic weapons , where the cangaroos will only gave boomerangs .

----------


## David48atTD

> Let me guess - it's hot, dry and infertile.


Actually, not really.

Obviously you didn't watch it.

Jump to the 16.10 min mark and you might be surprised that, per population Australia has 1.9 Ha of arable land per person, the highest rate in the World.
Where in the US it's 0.47 Ha of arable land per person.

But they are boring stats.

----------


## Edmond

Why 95% of people walk away from David in the first 3 minutes.

----------


## Norton

> Obviously you didn't watch it.


I watched it and came away with this.
The Dutch were much brighter than the Brits.  :Smile: 
The country for far too long was racist.
Australia is just to damn far away from near anywhere.

----------


## david44

Poisonous racism 
Horrid heat floods, knee deep uin ruddy Poms, frizzy natives stoned on petrol glue or Christianity. White untravelled okkers sucking on s snubbyholder .
Surely that's why they had bribe people or put them in chains.

Obviously many gifted Australians Clive James, Germaine Greer who all saw what a stinking turd it was.

Fortunately green, Bundy , slope operas ,enslavd Thai wives in teh Pollit mines, Chardonnay and Ales like Fooheys VD and Poopers keeps teh morons from escaping

----------


## VocalNeal

The worst thing about being bitten by a snake?  Your probably Australian

----------


## cyrille

Germaine Greer and Clive James seems a low count.

I’d add Peter Carey, but his achievements were ‘post -80’s’, so may have happened after dave44’s brain was pickled.

Still, thought provoking Australians seem more rare than even decent aussie beers.

----------


## david44

> Germaine Greer and Clive James seems a low count.
> 
> I’d add Peter Carey, but his achievements were ‘post -80’s’, so may have happened after dave44’s brain was pickled.
> 
> Still, thought provoking Australians seem more rare than even decent aussie beers.


Bundytful

----------


## sabang

Robert Hughes

"The Fatal Shore"- History (must read)
"The Shock of the New"- art doco series

Very thought provoking guy. And provocative.
Robert Hughes (critic) - Wikipedia

----------


## Headworx

> Still, thought provoking Australians seem more rare than even decent aussie beers.


Tell that to the brittle's who worship Fosters! 2nd highest selling lager in brittlestan since forever but you literally couldn't give it away in Oz even if you could find somewhere that stocked it, it's about as popular as rabies down there  :Smile: 

But back to the topic, unless you've been in Outback Australia to see the beauty of it and see just how un-inhabited it is, you simply cannot appreciate it. Many Cattle Stations don't even fuck around with measuring how big they are in Acres, they only talk thousands (yes _thousands_) of square miles and properties like that will have maybe a dozen people on them. Move further into the centre where there's less rainfall and desert conditions and the word _remote_ takes on a whole new meaning. As for the wildlife, if you're from somewhere where Rabbits and Otters are your idea of national icons I'd advise you to stay the fuck away from the Outback!

----------


## Edmond

Here's a TD travel thread:

Across Australia by Helicopter.

----------


## Lostandfound

It's known by pilots as the GAFA.

----------


## malmomike77

> if you're from somewhere where Rabbits and Otters are your idea of national icons I'd advise you to stay the fuck away from the Outback!


You forgot to mention the outback pastime of barebacking kangaroos.

----------


## Headworx

> It's known by pilots as the GAFA.


I know that term from investing in stocks but don't know any other meaning of it with regards to flight?

I do know from having flown into SYD/BNE/MEL from SEA about a hundred times that once the plane reaches Australian shores you're not there yet, not even close. About 3 or 4 hours to go.

----------


## Headworx

> You forgot to mention the outback pastime of barebacking kangaroos.


Pretty sure there's laws against having sex with joint national animals. Do you guys root the native Lions that run around in the wild in England?  :Smile:

----------


## Lostandfound

> I know that term from investing in stocks but don't know any other meaning of it with regards to flight?
> 
> I do know from having flown into SYD/BNE/MEL from SEA about a hundred times that once the plane reaches Australian shores you're not there yet, not even close. About 3 or 4 hours to go.


My apologies.  It's "Great Australian Fuck all".

----------


## Headworx

^Ah ok, makes perfect sense. That 3 to 4 hours flight-time I mentioned from when you first reach Oz to when you get to a capital city, the plane could be dropping bombs the whole way and nobody would get hurt till being 20 mins out from landing. There's a _lot_ of fuck-all to cross.

----------


## Edmond

> the plane could be dropping bombs the whole way and nobody would get hurt till being 20 mins out from landing.


Jap nutter gave that a go.  :Smile: 

Did a Japanese Cult Detonate a Nuclear Bomb in the Australian Desert?

----------


## Looper

> Robert Hughes
> 
> "The Fatal Shore"- History (must read)
> "The Shock of the New"- art doco series


Not to be confused with the kiddie-fiddler Hey Dad actor of the same name who finally got bailed from Goulburn Gaol yesterday after 8 years of his 10 year sentence and is being deported back to blighty as we speak, since he renounced his dual aussie citizenship while in the pokey.

He also played the journo who was chasing the band round the country in ABBA The Movie from 1977

----------


## MarilynMonroe

I learned a few things with watching the vid. How it was inhabited, the crazy rain in some areas (most people think Australia doesn't get rain), and the immigration act was only dropped in 1973. I didn't know Australia even had an immigrant act.

I actually showed a video today to a grade 7 class about Australia, from the perspective of an aboriginal man regarding land rights. 
The vast land that isn't inhabited is so sacred and interconnects family history.

----------


## BLD

Still, thought provoking Australians seem more rare than even decent aussie beers.[/QUOTE]

On the contrary Cybil. These days there are a plethora of amazing beers available you must be thinking of the 60s when you graced our shores with your presence?  Infact our worst beer (Fosters)seems to be a big hit. Along with another export called Neighbores. The poms seem to lap it up . Now that's thought provoking.

----------


## Headworx

> These days there are a plethora of amazing beers available you must be thinking of the 60s when you graced our shores with your presence?


Can you imagine someone like Cyrille ever setting foot in an outback pub and proudly asking for a Foster's? The words _fuck off you pommie cvnt_ would still be ringing in his ears  :Smile:

----------


## Joe 90

Oz is a one fine country for sea,sun, sand and pints of Tooheys.

The western backpackers on WHV makes a nice main course to the starters of redbacks, wolfmans, pissed up indigenous and saltwater crocs followed by a blue bottle desert.  :smiley laughing:  :cmn:

----------


## Headworx

^You forgot the most venomous collection of snakes in the world, feral dogs, 100+kg wild boars, scorpions, centipedes, great whites, and so on. You did mention blue-bottles though and they're the only nasty that's ever got me, _not_ a pleasant experience.

----------


## dirk diggler

> Along with another export called Neighbours.


Aye, and...?

----------


## Joe 90

> You did mention blue-bottles though and they're the only nasty that's ever got me,


Dived in the sea at Coogee beach one fine surfy day and came out with one wrapped around my ankle and in true Aussie style proceeded ton urinate all over it.
The scar fortunately didn't last too long.


^Natalie Imbrulia  :sexy:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

you see beautiful ladies in all countries not just Oz by the way!

----------


## Joe 90

^ indeed!

Tis was a scorcher of a day up in cape tribulation,  so I decided to cool of in the water.

After suitably feeling refreshed strolled up the road only to see a sign saying beware of the crocs!
Guess I was lucky that day.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

I saw crocs at the Cairns zoo and koalas and kangaroos for the first time. The roos let us up close I could touch them, I guess they were trained. 
Snorkelled on the reef, and visited relatives in Cairns..which is a beautiful place!

----------


## Edmond

> pints


schooners

----------


## Headworx

> Dived in the sea at Coogee beach one fine surfy day and came out with one wrapped around my ankle and in true Aussie style proceeded ton urinate all over it.
> The scar fortunately didn't last too long.


My brush with the fucking things came as a ten year old in the surf on the Gold Coast. I waded through a nest of them in waist deep water, panicked as the pain kicked in and started ripping them off and throwing them every which way which only resulted in having them all over my hands, arms, upper torso, back, and face. Bawled my eyes out from the searing pain as 2 Lifesavers plucked me from the water then got all the tentacles off and doused the welts with vinegar. Jesus H Christ they hurt  :Sad:

----------


## Switch

Australia contains more species that can kill you than anywhere else in the world. - Bill Bryson - Down Under. (British title)

Not a criticism, just an observation. A country I have yet to visit. Is it worthy of my bucket list?

----------


## dirk diggler

> you see beautiful ladies in all countries not just Oz by the way!


Debatable, but from my own experience, Prague in Czech Republic has the most. 

I’ve never been, but Ramsay Street and Summer Bay were up there too. 

I did actually meet a hottie from Neighbours in Melbourne ‘09 but I have to admit that was well after my time and I have no Idea who she was/is. 

I met another guy too and Dr Karl Kennedy talked me into singing 500 miles in a competition, only 2 come 2nd to a Welsh chick who won a holiday to Bali.

----------


## dirk diggler

> schooners


Midis and pots. 

Pooves.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Headworx

> Australia contains more species that can kill you than anywhere else in the world.


While I don't doubt that, countless millions have visited over the years and managed to leave with their lives intact! Even the terrain can kill you down there, go out into the red-center without knowing what you're doing and the chances of dying suddenly become _very_ real. But if you don't do things like swim among wounded Seals, stick your hand into hollow logs to see what's making noises in there, go for a solo walk in the Outback without being prepared, or wade out into salt-water while fishing for Barra up North, you'll probably be ok.




> Is it worthy of my bucket list?


I've travelled _a lot_ in life and know there's nowhere else like it, not even close. There's so much unique wildlife (deadly or otherwise), about 40,000klm of coastline means some great beaches, the Barrier Reef, the vastness and beauty of the Outback is like nowhere else on Earth, rainforests, snowy mountains (seasonal), sensational local produce ranging from world-class beef and wines to tropical fruits means good food is everywhere, and if it's too hot or cold just head North or South and find the right temperature zone for you at any time of the year, such is the size of the place. It's unique in a hundred different ways, you're going to see and experience things that can't be found anywhere else in the world.

----------


## dirk diggler

I agree with all of that. 

m Just need to sort out your beer prices!

----------


## Joe 90

> schooners


Pints and pots in Victoria,  varies from state to state what the drinking vessel description and size is from memory.

Maybe one of our Aussie members can interject  :cmn:

----------


## OhOh

> "The Fatal Shore"- History (must read)




Available to read online/borrow here;

The fatal shore : Hughes, Robert, 1938-2012 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive

----------


## Joe 90

> I've travelled a lot in life and know there's nowhere else like it, not even close. There's so much unique wildlife (deadly or otherwise), about 40,000klm of coastline means some great beaches, the Barrier Reef, the vastness and beauty of the Outback is like nowhere else on Earth, rainforests, snowy mountains (seasonal), sensational local produce ranging from world-class beef and wines to tropical fruits means good food is everywhere, and if it's too hot or cold just head North or South and find the right temperature zone for you at any time of the year, such is the size of the place. It's unique in a hundred different ways, you're going to see and experience things that can't be found anywhere else in the world.


This!

Its having enough time to explore it all that is the issue!

Did Adelaide-Melbourne-Sydney-Cairns on the bus stopping at nearly every stop on the way.
Sometimes for a day or sometimes for several months.
I reckon I've only seen 5% of Oz.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> I did actually meet a hottie from Neighbours in Melbourne ‘09 but I have to admit that was well after my time and I have no Idea who she was/is.
> 
> I met another guy too and Dr Karl Kennedy talked me into singing 500 miles in a competition, only 2 come 2nd to a Welsh chick who won a holiday to Bali.


Sounds like a blast! Too bad you didn't win the trip!

Problem for me is that Australia is so fucking far from us up in the tundra. I went when I was living in SK, so much closer!

----------


## Joe 90

Than add on another 4-5 hours flying time if you want to explore NZ, another vast virtually uninhabited place without the dangerous creatures.

----------


## David48atTD

> The poms seem to lap it up .


The last episode was filmed this month apparently.

----------


## David48atTD

> Can you imagine someone like Cyrille ever setting foot in an outback pub and proudly asking for a Foster's? The words _fuck off you pommie cvnt_ would still be ringing in his ears


One of the oldest QLD Pubs used to be on my regular drive (once every couple of months).


Credit

Rooms are available and popular in the 1864 end of the pub (no ensuite) and swags welcome on verandahs.

I never actually stayed there as I had business another hour up the Road @ StGeorge

Feeling peckish @ Nindigully?  Try one of their burgers  :Smile: 


Credit:- The epic $80 pub meal features a huge 1.2kg meat patty, a 1kg bun, six  tomatoes, one entire iceberg lettuce, three large beetroots, one tin of  pineapple slices, 400g of cheese and barbecue sauce, surrounded by 1kg  of potato wedges

----------


## Ravers98

> The epic $80 pub meal features a huge 1.2kg meat patty, a 1kg bun, six tomatoes, one entire iceberg lettuce, three large beetroots, one tin of pineapple slices, 400g of cheese and barbecue sauce, surrounded by 1kg of potato wedges


Good grief that's huge  :Yikes: 

Somebody could eat all that?

----------


## pickel

^^
I'm surprised they didn't put a dozen fried eggs on it.

----------


## Edmond

> Good grief that's huge 
> 
> Somebody could eat all that?


You underestimate the TD Fad Diet Brigade.  :Smile:

----------


## Ravers98

> You underestimate the TD Fad Diet Brigade.


I weigh 37kilo. that thing is big as me

----------


## Norton

> Somebody could eat all that?


I would start nibbling on her ears and work me way down. Looks tasty.  :Smile:

----------


## Joe 90

> I would start nibbling on her ears and work me way down. Looks tasty.


 :smiley laughing:  :sexy:

----------


## baldrick

> that thing is big as me





> Somebody could eat all that?


probably  :Very Happy:

----------


## hallelujah

Australia looks like it is a great country to visit.

Yes, and there are 26 million Australians there too.

Fuck that.

I'd rather chisel my dick off.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Joe 90

> Australia looks like it is a great country to visit.
> 
> Yes, and there are 26 million Australians there too.
> 
> Fuck that.


You'd love the food!

It's just like England :St George:

----------


## DrWilly

> I weigh 37kilo. that thing is big as me



Unless you are a child posting on dads laptop or anorexic I’m calling  :Bsflag:

----------


## panama hat

Simply the best country in the world, bar none, everything considered . . .  Does it have its negatives, of course . . . but as a whole it is brilliant. 

Too much to list here, but growing up there and going to Uni, working - couldn't imagine a better place, and that includes the Fatherland.

----------


## Ukan Kizmiaz

QLD is OK but its pretty much full of red-neck hillbillies and stoned surfer dudes and cuzzies.
(I got in a taxi once at Burleigh Heads - in a suit - going to Bondy's Uni - and the driver proceeded to lecture me about how the Fed Govt had fucked rugby League - and it all started with Paul Keating. I think the [at][at][at][at] was taking the piss because I was going to a University).

The chix aren't like neighbours more like housos but the poms love em.



Go to West Oz - harden up - get a tiger snake up ya trouser leg, get swooped by wedgetail eagles and shag an emu in Meekatharra, punch on in Ballidu, throw up in Margaret River after too much Voyager Estate. 
Dig up some iron awe and drink designer beer. 

You'll thank me later.

----------


## dirk diggler

> get a tiger snake up ya trouser leg


Allow me to introduce Jackson Scott, my oldest friend in the world:

Aussie snake bites Brit Down Undargh!




A BRIT was bitten down under recently by a killer snake while answering a call of nature in the Aussie bush.



The reptile sank its fangs into Jackson Scotts testicle as he squatted in the dark.

But when he begged best mate, Roddy Andrews to suck the venom out, his pal REFUSED.

Instead, he drove Jackson on a 40-minute life-or-death dash to Hobart, Tasmania, where doctors gave him an antidote to the deadly tiger snake poison.
Jackson, 29, a musician who hails from Glasgow, said: I went into the garden at four in the morning after a night in the pub to save flushing the toilet, because water is precious in the outback.

Just as I finished and was about to tuck everything safely away, it bit me. I had my pants around my knees when I hobbled into Roddys bedroom. My heart was racing, and I was hallucinating.

Needless to say, Rod was not of a mind to suck out the poison.

Jackson, whos on a years working holiday at the remote farm, added: The doctors and nurses were very professional; they didnt take the mickey out of me being bitten on my wedding tackle. (TheSun)




Aussie snake bites Brit Down Undargh! - Guyana Chronicle

----------


## malmomike77

its an interesting fact that VD did not exist until the 18th century and then the abbos only caught it off emus.

----------


## Iceman123

Having lived in both UK and Oz. No comparison, Oz wins hands down.

----------


## mikenot

perhaps because a lot of it looks like this :

Don't think the lawn mower got much use ?

Somebody's garden setting, somewhere between Boulia and Birdsville

And it's a long way to the pub :

----------


## dirk diggler

> And it's a long way to the pub :


And it would have to be a very long way to the next one to charge $25 for a Hahn's Superdry, which was my beer of choice when I lived in Perth and they were $12 a pint.

----------


## Headworx

^^Transport costs would be astronomical that far out, but yeah it's not cheap when you're that far from civilisation!

 I spent a night at that pub as a teenager, 10 of us on a King Air doing a crew change on our way from Brisbane to somewhere in the Simpson dessert stopped in Birdsville for fuel. The one and only guy that had the keys for all the re-fuelling gear had gone Camel shooting and hadn't come back yet, and as time ticked on it got too late to get in/out of where we were going before nightfall anyway so that was that till the next morning. Spent a small fortune getting blind on Bundy rum with the locals, had a great night.

----------


## dirk diggler

612 baht for a pint sounds a bit better than 25 bucks or 14.13 pounds for some reason. You guys should adopt the THB, my round!

----------


## Edmond

> Having lived in both UK and Oz. No comparison, Oz wins hands down.


Lived in half a dozen countries. Traveled in around 45 at a guess. 

Australia is the best country I ever traveled and lived in. Italy is however a very close second due to the food, history, culture, football.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

^What was so good about Australia. Food? I wasn't in Australia very long, but I didn't think the food was spectacular... English food isn't either though.  ::spin::

----------


## sabang

You clearly went to the wrong places then. There is excellent cuisine, of many varieties, available in Oz. Not cheap though  if you're comparing with Thailand, then again not expensive if you are comparing with the UK & US.

----------


## Hugh Cow

> Poisonous racism 
> Horrid heat floods, knee deep uin ruddy Poms, frizzy natives stoned on petrol glue or Christianity. White untravelled okkers sucking on s snubbyholder .
> Surely that's why they had bribe people or put them in chains.
> 
> Obviously many gifted Australians Clive James, Germaine Greer who all saw what a stinking turd it was.
> 
> Fortunately green, Bundy , slope operas ,enslavd Thai wives in teh Pollit mines, Chardonnay and Ales like Fooheys VD and Poopers keeps teh morons from escaping


You could have picked Ian Frazer or Howard Florey rather than those two fucking idiots who spent most of there time outside of Australia and did fuck all for humanity, but your Australian knowledge matches your attempt at writing humour you boring plick.

----------


## Hugh Cow

> Australia looks like it is a great country to visit.
> 
> Yes, and there are 26 million Australians there too.
> 
> Fuck that.
> 
> I'd rather chisel my dick off.


So would we.

----------


## Hugh Cow

> Let me guess - it's hot, dry and infertile.


A bit like you.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> You clearly went to the wrong places then. There is excellent cuisine, of many varieties, available in Oz. Not cheap though  if you're comparing with Thailand, then again not expensive if you are comparing with the UK & US.


I don't think I spent a long enough time there actually. I can't judge a cuisine in a week, especially when my cousin's wife cooked some of the meals (and she is Japanese). I remember ordering fries and asked for ketchup and was looked at funny. I believe they call it 'sauce' and 'chips'?

----------


## cyrille

> So would we.





> A bit like you.


Wow, the zingers are really flowing for you today.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sabang

Wannabes gonna wannabe.

----------


## Hugh Cow

> Wow, the zingers are really flowing for you today.


Well a bit of humour lightens up the day. Something you have yet to master.

----------


## Joe 90

LADbible Australia - Only In The Outback

Decent watch about the outback from the ladbible

----------


## Edmond

> Food?


There's food from every corner of the globe available, usually run by families that are immigrants/second gen immigrants.

----------


## Edmond

> Food? I wasn't in Australia very long, but I didn't think the food was spectacular





> I remember ordering fries and asked for ketchup


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hugh Cow

double up

----------

